# Aug-Sept Throwdown Voting



## bmudd14474 (Sep 18, 2015)

Cast your votes for the best. You will notice that the first 2 entries do not have the code word in them. I have included them in the viewers choice but they are not eligible for the judges choice.


1)Philly cheese steak fatty
View media item 424954
2)Bacon cheese burger with pickle.
View media item 424955
3)“Fat Italian” - We used 1# mild Italian sausage with Mozzarella as the cheese. After spreading a little tomato paste on the slices we added chopped mushrooms, onions and lengthways sliced Anaheim peppers. After a light dusting of red pepper flakes and a garlic, salt, pepper mix it was ready to roll. 
Before wrapping in the bacon weave it got a dusting of parmesan.

View media item 424956
4)Stromboli Fatty - It is Italian style sausage filled with green bell peppers, red onions, mushrooms, mozzarella cheese and fontina cheese wrapped in bacon. Once the fatty was smoked I wrapped it in pizza dough and baked it. It was served with marinara sauce.

View media item 424957
5)Inside Out Chorizo Enchilada. I made chorizo from scratch and filled my fatty with refried beans, cheddar cheese and tortillas.   
View media item 424958


Happy Voting.


----------



## b-one (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice work everybody! Can't wait to see who wins IIRC the winner has to ship out samples right?:biggrin:


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 18, 2015)

Dang I missed this one. .........
Some good looking eats, going to be tough to decide...


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 18, 2015)

^^^ vote can be bought with a fed ex fatty sent to....


----------



## lovethemeats (Sep 18, 2015)

They all look heart stopping good.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 21, 2015)

Lets keep the voting going folks.


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 23, 2015)

Bump for more votes. I know there are more than 36 people on the forum.


----------



## disco (Sep 24, 2015)

Eating these would make me a fatty but it would be worth it.

Disco


----------



## floridasteve (Sep 24, 2015)

Tough choice indeed!:welcome1:


----------

